# Federal Agents demand customer lists



## idragrace (Feb 7, 2010)

This should be a wakeup call to anyone that still questions the intent of what the Gov is doing.



> Oath Keepers has learned that federal agents recently visited a Later Day Saints (Mormon) Church food storage cannery in Tennessee, demanding customer lists, wanting to know the identity of Americans who are purchasing food storage from the Mormons.


http://oathkeepers.org/oath/2011/12...omer-lists-from-mormon-food-storage-facility/


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I would really like to know what federal agents? There seems to be about a 100 different agencies with their own federal agents. FBI, CIA, FEMA, BLEMA, NCIS, PIS


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Nobody should provide information like that without a court order. I don't know if the government will go after people with stored food or whether rogue agents will look for people to rob if the government doesn't take care of them and their family at that time.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd bet they'd use the "Special Letter" anywhere they want just as they use them at libraries, etc. If a fed asks a librarian for a list of books taken out by specific people, the librarian can't even seek advice from an attorney -- instant jail time. My God! The feds must be using a Gestapo operations manual.


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

*Federal agents demand customer lists from mormon food storage*

FEDERAL AGENTS DEMAND CUSTOMER LISTS FROM MORMON FOOD STORAGE FACILITY
12-09-2011 7:33 am - OathKeepers.org

Oath Keepers has learned that federal agents recently visited a Later Day Saints (Mormon) Church food storage cannery in Tennessee, demanding customer lists, wanting to know the identity of Americans who are purchasing food storage from the Mormons.

This incident was confirmed, in person, by Oath Keepers Tennessee Chapter President, Rand Cardwell. Here is Rand's report:

"A fellow veteran contacted me concerning a new and disturbing development. He had been utilizing a Mormon cannery near his home to purchase bulk food supplies. The man that manages the facility related to him that federal agents had visited the facility and demanded a list of individuals that had been purchasing bulk food. The manager informed the agents that the facility kept no such records and that all transactions were conducted on a cash-and-carry basis. The agents pressed for any record of personal checks, credit card transactions, etc., but the manager could provide no such record. The agents appeared to become very agitated and after several minutes of questioning finally left with no information. I contacted the manager and personally confirmed this information.

This event points to a new level of federal government encroachment on the basic freedoms of the American people. Likewise, it points to a confused policy within federal agencies. The Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA), in their "Are You Ready?" guide to "In Depth Citizen Preparedness" recommends that citizens store emergency supplies, including bulk food, in the event of a natural disaster or man-made event (the new politically correct term applied to a terrorist attack). The FEMA guidance is spot-on as it allows individuals and families to be self-sufficient during an emergency situation.

And here in Tennessee, we just learned that Nashville Metro Public Health and the Tennessee Department of Health are conducting "door-to-door assessment of disaster preparedness &#8230; using a tool designed by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention to go door to door and check to see how disaster ready you are. .. in 30 neighborhoods in Davidson County [TN] that have been randomly selected to be the target of a door to door assessment." I have confirmed that that is a state run effort.

So on the one hand, government agencies both state and federal are urging you to be prepared and even checking up on you to see how prepared you are, and on the other hand, we now have federal agencies that are attempting to gather information on individuals that are following FEMA suggestions. What is the reasoning behind gathering this information? Are American citizens now being "listed" by DHS if they are simply following FEMA guidance and purchasing bulk food and emergency supplies for their families? It appears as so.

This should be a red flag to all Americans. Not unlike the "trip wires" identified in the Oath Keepers list of orders that will not be obeyed, this incident should be considered as further evidence that our federal government is out of control. What business is it of the government if any of us purchase and store bulk food? Answer: It is none of their damn business! Maybe during the next Katrina-type event federal agents will storm your home to take your food stores along with your firearms. We can only theorize as to the motives of the government for this type of "list" being developed, but it goes against the very fabric of what a free people should allow by our government." - Rand Cardwell.

As Rand noted, it was fortunate that this particular cannery does not keep records of its customers. And Rand is correct that this is a very serious red flag. There's a very good reason why one of the top ten orders that active duty Oath Keepers will refuse to obey is "We will NOT obey any orders to confiscate the property of the American people, including food and other essential supplies." As our Declaration of Orders We Will Not Obey goes on to state:

"Deprivation of food has long been a weapon of war and oppression, with millions intentionally starved to death by fascist and communist governments in the 20th Century alone.

Accordingly, we will not obey or facilitate orders to confiscate food and other essential supplies from the people, and we will consider all those who issue or carry out such orders to be the enemies of the people."

If those who carry out such orders to confiscate food are enemies of the people, then that same label also fits anyone in the government compiling lists of Americans who store food. There is no legitimate reason for the Department of Homeland Security to compile such lists. Al Qaida suicide bombers are not known to store powdered milk and buckets of wheat. Nor are they known to store away dehydrated carrots and instant potatoes, or fruit punch mix for the kids. But the Mormons are known to do so, and so are many other Americans who have the common sense and maturity to take personal responsibility for ensuring that their families will have food, come what may.

It is part of Mormon Church religious doctrine to store food for hard times and emergencies, with a recommendation that each family store a year's worth of basic dry goods along with three months worth of store-bought canned and boxed foods. To facilitate that practice, the Mormon Church runs its own food storage canneries selling powdered milk, wheat, flour, rice and beans, sugar, salt, and various other dry goods either in bulk 50 lb bags or in #10 cans for long term food storage (up to 30 years for some items). These Church canneries also often sell food storage items to non-church members, seeing it as both morally right and prudent to help their neighbors store food, whatever their faith. The cannery in Tennessee that was "visited" by federal agents follows that practice of helping the general public become better prepared.

So why do federal agents want to know who is storing away long-term food storage? We suspect it is for the following reasons:

1. DHS/FEMA wants to know which Americans have food storage so the federal government can at some future point confiscate that food. Just as with lists of gun owners, compiling such lists is the first step toward future confiscation.

2. DHS wants to identify those Americans who are "switched on" and squared away enough to actually store food for coming hard times (such as during an economic collapse). That population of awake, aware, and prepared Americans poses a "threat" to whatever DHS and its masters have in store for the American people, and as Joseph Stalin so ably demonstrated, one of the easiest ways to subjugate defiant people is to confiscate their food and starve them into submission.

The federal government already tipped their hand by sending the FBI to military surplus stores (as we reported), gun stores, and pawn shops to encourage those businesses to spy on their customers who buy MRE's (Meals Ready to Eat), bipods, "night flashlights", high capacity magazines, rifle bipods, and bulk ammo. Maybe some of you fooled yourselves into thinking there might be some legitimate reason for them to track purchases of such items. But powdered milk and wheat berries? Those are hardly items that could be used in a terrorist attack. It must be the storage of food itself that the feds now find so offensive and so "dangerous."

And while the door-to-door preparedness assessments in Tennessee appears to be well intended (and we spoke with a friendly state preparedness officer who said it was motivated by the recent natural disasters in Tennessee), Americans are well justified in being concerned about such efforts and how that information may be used in the future, in light of these other well documented and confirmed incidents of federal law enforcement collecting information on those who purchase preparedness items and indicating that the purchases of those items may be "indicators of terrorist activity."

If you are one of the many Americans who still have on rose-colored glasses, or who still have your head buried in the sand (or stuck somewhere else warm and dark), it is time to pull your head out and face the reality of what the federal government is telling you by the actions of its agents. Those actions show both what they fear and their intent. What they fear are prepared, equipped, and "switched on" Americans, and their intent is to identify who they are, where they are, and then plan on dealing with them when the time comes. And rest assured that time will come. The recent U.S. Senate passage of S. 1867, which authorizes military detention and trial of U.S, citizens under the international laws of war (as if we were conquered Iraq or Afghanistan) is also an expression of their intent, and their contempt for the Bill of Rights.

Clearly, in light of the above, if you purchase food storage, along with any other preparedness items, you should be concerned about those purchases being tracked and your name winding up on some government list. But don't let that stop you from storing food and other essential supplies, and don't let this disturbing incident keep you from using your local Mormon cannery to do so. You need to get prepared. But do it while following the advice of James Wesley, Rawles over at SurvivalBlog.com, who repeatedly urges his readers to "think OPSEC!" - if at all possible, buy with cash and pick it up in person, just like the customers of this particular cannery did, which left the "agitated" agents empty handed and frustrated. Good. That is as it should be. Don't make it easy on them. And if you have not yet begun to store food, now is certainly a good time to start. You're going to need it.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Whoa. I don't even know what to say.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

IMO the Fed's are scared to death of us preppers, survivalists, and the Militias.

They are going to do every thing in their power by mostly bully boy tactics and Unconstitutional acts to find out who we are.

I am sure (as I have said before) I am on more than one list and I am sure a bunch of us on here as well as alot of other sites are also on some fed watch lists. 

They want as many names as they can get. Again IMO they will do every thing possible to discredit, harass, arrest, confiscate, and just generally terrorize and intimidate as many of us as they can. 

I for one will tell them and anyone else that tries to harrass or intimidate me that they can take their lists, terror tactics, and any and every thing else they can come up with and stick it straight up their butts.

Considering that I have been through one war, put 20yrs. in the Military, 15yrs. in Security and Law Enforcement and have faced more threats, physical confrontations, and deadly encounters that most, I imagine you can understand why I am not easily intimidated, and why I proudly proclaim to be a 3%er. 

If any of us allow ourselves to be brow beaten or intimidated by bully boy tactics then we will have lost before we ever got started.

All I can say is keep on keeping on, be aware of who is around you and be careful what you tell other folks, remember OPSEC and COMSEC (thats operational security and communications security) and don't allow anyone to get in your way of doing what you know is right and above all don't ever let anyone or anything intimidate you.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I utilize my somewhat local cannery in MD. They do ask for your name on the invoice, which I have filled out, regrettably.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

We utilize the cannery in Knoxville. I have a call into a friend who volunteers there and awaiting validation on this story. As soon as I hear something back, I will post it for ya'll.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

From what I have heard from several sources, this is a hoax.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> I utilize my somewhat local cannery in MD. They do ask for your name on the invoice, which I have filled out, regrettably.


Me, too. At the local cannery, we fill in the invoice, and sign in a notebook--name, address, phone number, what ward and stake you are in. I'm not a member, so I leave it blank. One time I left a nice wool sweater there, so it was nice when they could call me and ask if I left it.

The only form of payment at this cannery is by check. That could be another form of tracking people.

I have thought that especially since 9/11 and we found out that the Bush Administration had certain individuals under surveillance, that we are all being tracked in many ways in our lives:

email
grocery store cards
internet usage and site memberships (Prepared Society!)
cell phones
home phones
on and on and on

I know that on another thread I told about a friend who lives in one of the 'stans and has a friend with the embassy there who told her about how all emails are already surveyed. If your title of your message says anything about terrorism, a terrorist, sex, or anything that can be perceived to be a threat, they are already being watched.

We have been tracked for so long we don't even know all the things they have on us. We are guilty of trying to take of ourselves and our families, not terrorism. We are not seeking to do harm to others. We are seeking to protect ourselves.

And now the result of this attempt at keeping common American citizens under surveillance results in prepared people being labeled as terrorists, or so it seems.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Just so nobody gets confused or offended; I merged these 2 threads that deal with the same topic.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

As I have stated before, they are making us all guilty of something, no mater how trivial or inconsequencial it is. This will make us "Beholden" to someone if they(the powers that be) have their way about it, even if it is just being prepared for when TSHTF.


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

we can probably thank bush for this, Homeland Security, another useless taxpayer expense.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

ComputerGuy said:


> From what I have heard from several sources, this is a hoax.


Really?

Didn't the feds bust-up a food Co-op because they were distributing un-pasturized milk (can't say selling because that isn't quite what they were doing in California). Didn't the feds bust-up an Amish "store" where the Amish were selling their excess food production?

Why wouldn't the feds go up against the distribution of bulk-foods that they have no control over?

If I read the information right, the feds may not be looking at the lists of people who are buying bulk as people to confiscate their supplies, but, as informants (paid or otherwise) in order to bring trouble to the distributers of bulk food supplies ...

I really hope that I am wrong, but, I have seen too many reports of people doing the right thing and the feds using it against them to further their agenda


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

For some reason the song Back in the U.S.S.R. plays in my head when I read stories like this. The moment our citizens would comply with this type of request we have gone beyond the point of no return. My question is what on earth can we possibly do if armed soldiers come knocking on our door asking to see our "disaster preparedness" provisions? Seems to me that in a situation like that one would have very little they could do to keep them out of your house. I'm not prepared enough, as I doubt many are, to go head to head with the military. Waco, anyone?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

For those worried about preps being seized, you can always make plans to "Salt the Well", I will say no more on the subject than that.

A fear though, would be that the food would be confiscated to feed local population, detainment camp holdees and not those who are doing the harm.

Just a thought, I probobly just went to the top of the list.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Davarm said:


> For those worried about preps being seized, you can always make plans to "Salt the Well", I will say no more on the subject than that.
> 
> A fear though, would be that the food would be confiscated to feed local population, detainment camp holdees and not those who are doing the harm.
> 
> Just a thought, I probobly just went to the top of the list.


oops: looks like you just Federal Reserved in somebody's Federal Reserve... :melikey:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

idragrace said:


> This should be a wakeup call to anyone that still questions the intent of what the Gov is doing.
> 
> Oath Keepers » Blog Archive » Oath Keepers Alert: Federal Agents Demand Customer Lists From Mormon Food Storage Facility


 Hi I drag race,I remember those days in the early 60s.We ran stock ,tore out lots of rear ends until we got a 451 posstive traction if memory serves me . One day pulled up to redlight a station wagan was rareing its engine,laughed when they wanted to race ,left me in its smoke,it was a souped up 55 Nomad ,front end almost came off the pavement.
 .
Thats what all these grocery store cards are about.They know every items you buy .
I'm trying to learn to pray again,seems thats all we can save since the body belongs to TPTB.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Davarm said:


> For those worried about preps being seized, you can always make plans to "Salt the Well", I will say no more on the subject than that.
> 
> A fear though, would be that the food would be confiscated to feed local population, detainment camp holdees and not those who are doing the harm.
> 
> Just a thought, I probobly just went to the top of the list.


 Well you have plenty of company here at the top of that list. When we lived in Cartersville Ga. about 16 years ago a black helicopter was hovering over the place ,it was almost dark but we could see it did'nt have any lettering on it at all .This was when they were denying they existed. We heard there were drug pushers there before us,don't know if they were there for a pickup or a delivery,after Fast and Furious came to light ,probably a pickup.:sssh:


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I have been remiss in my OpSec and have used my debit card instead of cash for way too long. Frankly, it was easier than cash, especially when filling up one of the vehicles.

We have changed that, now. I just withdraw a lump of cash at the beginning of each month and use it for those "special purchases". Still, the debit is used for internet purchases. Oh, well.

Too many of the retail outlets I patronize often ask me for my phone number when checking out. Just this morning at a local Lowe's store I was asked for it.

When my wife is at a check out and is asked for her phone number, she gives them an old land line number. I do, too, on occasion. I also sometimes give my number as 867-5309 (Jenny Jenny). So far, only one cashier has caught on. Sometimes I simply refuse. 

I have found that there are few outside my immediate family that I feel comfortable in discussing any prep "business". I suppose I have reached this conclusion the hard way. Over the past two years or so I have attempted to educate "friends" to the possibilities only to be rebuffed in some way that resulted in less than friendly feelings. In fact, I can count on one hand those like me and still have a finger or two left in reserve.

Without a doubt, some low-level flunky sitting in some room without windows are busying themselves daily pursing sites like this for certain "buzz" words, which they can pass on to another level of flunkies for further analysis. (If any of you flunkies are reading this post, I want you to know what a despicable POS you are! Your frigging day is coming.) 

It has been obvious to those wishing to see that most of what is reported in the "news" is nothing more than distractions. Its not the bills pending in Congress we need worry too much about. It isn't all the crap going on in the ME. Its whats going on as a result of federal regulation and Executive Order that should warrant our attention, but seldom does.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Hi I drag race,I remember those days in the early 60s.We ran stock ,tore out lots of rear ends until we got a 451 posstive traction if memory serves me . One day pulled up to redlight a station wagan was rareing its engine,laughed when they wanted to race ,left me in its smoke,it was a souped up 55 Nomad ,front end almost came off the pavement.
> .
> 
> 
> > Quite the mental image...


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Immolatus said:


> Meerkat said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I drag race,I remember those days in the early 60s.We ran stock ,tore out lots of rear ends until we got a 451 posstive traction if memory serves me . One day pulled up to redlight a station wagan was rareing its engine,laughed when they wanted to race ,left me in its smoke,it was a souped up 55 Nomad ,front end almost came off the pavement.
> ...


----------



## testhop (Dec 20, 2009)

*look up senate bills 1864*



Davarm said:


> For those worried about preps being seized, you can always make plans to "Salt the Well", I will say no more on the subject than that.
> 
> A fear though, would be that the food would be confiscated to feed local population, detainment camp holdees and not those who are doing the harm.
> 
> Just a thought, I probobly just went to the top of the list.


the senate has a bill going on S1864 that says 
if you have more than 7 daysof non-perishable food or own a gun with waterproof ammo (what ever that is)or lost a finger or fingers due to an 
accident you could be deemed a tarrorist.

i got this from the web site 
Rightmarch.com

this may be true or not 
but the way those dummys in washington think it could be true.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> Immolatus said:
> 
> 
> > Meerkat said:
> ...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

testhop said:


> the senate has a bill going on S1864 that says
> if you have more than 7 daysof non-perishable food or own a gun with waterproof ammo (what ever that is)or lost a finger or fingers due to an
> accident you could be deemed a tarrorist.
> 
> ...


 All we can do is prepare and hope .


----------



## idragrace (Feb 7, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Hi I drag race,I remember those days in the early 60s.We ran stock ,tore out lots of rear ends until we got a 451 posstive traction if memory serves me . One day pulled up to redlight a station wagan was rareing its engine,laughed when they wanted to race ,left me in its smoke,it was a souped up 55 Nomad ,front end almost came off the pavement.
> .
> Thats what all these grocery store cards are about.They know every items you buy .
> I'm trying to learn to pray again,seems thats all we can save since the body belongs to TPTB.


Those were the days. The early 60s is when I was street racing. Now I race at the track.


----------



## idragrace (Feb 7, 2010)

News channel 5 confirms door-to-door questioning of food supplies in Tennessee while canneries downplay initial reports 
December 12, 2011 
Print Version

Mike Adams
Natural News

Citizens in Tennessee are being asked by government workers to divulge details about their preparedness plans in a door-to-door "assessment" program reported by Janet Kim from local news channel 5 (http://www.newschannel5.com/story/1&#8230;). During this assessment, government workers ask residents 22 questions about their preparedness status. NaturalNews has confirmed through reliable sources that these include questions about emergency food supplies.

Fortunately, this effort is being done by a Tennessee group of state employees who are widely recognized throughout the preparedness community as being "good guys" who are truly just trying to help people get prepared. They are not interested in confiscation or anything of the kind, according to our sources. It's a local community preparedness support effort.

On another front, three days ago Oath Keepers reported that their chapter president in Tennessee was told by a local cannery federal agents were demanding customer lists (http://www.naturalnews.com/034371_f&#8230;). This account quickly went viral across alternative news websites, and the news exploded across the 'net.

The Tennessee cannery that originally relayed that account to Oath Keepers has backed off their account and is now telling customers who call that federal agents never visited their cannery. Oath Keepers has posted an update confirming this (Oath Keepers » Blog Archive » 12 Warning Signs of U.S. Hyperinflation).

The change in this first-hand account has many people scratching their heads, as this story was confirmed face-to-face by none other than Oath Keepers Tennessee Chapter President Sgt. Rand Cardwell, a USMC veteran (Desert Storm) with a solid reputation. There is virtually no possibility that Sgt. Rand Cardwell invented this story, as he is widely known to be a trustworthy individual who honorably served his country as a U.S. Marine.

A far more likely explanation may be found in the Patriot Act itself, which features a sneak-and-peek with a gag order provision that allows federal agents to conduct searches of any facility and thengag the witnesses from speaking about itfor at least one year, after which they may challenge the gag order. The existence of this sneak-and-peek gag order is widely acknowledged and easily verified through common web searches. Even NPR reported on it several years ago:http://www.npr.org/news/specials/pa&#8230;

Another possibility is that the original source at the Tennessee cannery may have been instructed to remain silent by higher ups either within their own organization or, theoretically, the Mormon Church with which the cannery is affiliated. This is only speculation, of course. We no longer have access to any further fact-checking because nobody from that cannery is talking. NaturalNews has long admired the preparedness philosophy of the Mormon Church and its members, most of which are far better prepared for an economic collapse than people of any other organized religion.
Who is getting prepared? The smart folks

The bottom line is that government officials are taking a curious interest all of a sudden in the preparedness status of the American people. Whether for innocent reasons or for nefarious purposes, this is a new focus of both state and federal government, and it indicates that somebody up the chain of command is very interested in knowing WHO is preparing and HOW they're getting prepared.

My advice to NaturalNews readers is to connect with a Mormon cannery in your area and help support their operations. Such canneries frequently offer food storage skills and advice, in addition to offering you quality stored goods at affordable prices. Most Mormon-run canneries graciously open their doors to people of any religious denomination, and for that they deserve tremendous credit.

NaturalNews will continue to investigate this story and bring you any important developments. In the mean time, we encourage all our readers, in Tennessee and elsewhere, to get yourself prepared for what's coming. Because there will very likely come a day when the federal government begins to look at stored food, cash, and ammunition as "signs of terrorism." The government already flags people who "pay with cash" as being engaged in suspicious activity - just try to buy an airplane ticket with cash and see what happens if you don't believe me. Similarly, those who buy quantities of firearms are already being flagged and tracked by the ATF. The federal government runs elaborate infiltration and spying schemes to ensnare raw milk farmers (http://www.naturalnews.com/033428_F&#8230;).

For that same government to start asking questions about who has stored food isn't even a stretch. It fits their pattern of spying on their own people even as the government tries to encroach upon more freedoms we all once took for granted.

Stay prepared, folks. The economic tsunami is headed our way, and there's a whole lotta paper currency that may end up being worth no more than the paper it's printed on. For now, I think it's safe to purchase stored food without drawing too much attention to yourself, but you'll probably get a much better value if you buy it locally from regional canneries where you don't have to pay the large shipping costs.

Do I have 5-gallon buckets full of spelt and brown rice? You bet I do. And I got 'em from a Mormon cannery in Idaho.

News channel 5 confirms door-to-door questioning of food supplies in Tennessee while canneries downplay initial reports - BlackListedNews.com


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

I finally got a call back from my friend who works at the Knoxville LDS cannery today. My friend has stated that this allegded incident never occured at the Knoxville location or the Nashville location.

When I go back and read the original posting on the oath keepers webpage, I have to ask a few questions. It appears that the article as written is third hand information. It never addresses which LDS location this incident occured at. It does not reflect the manager's name. It does not state which agency the federal agent belonged to..... There are just too many ananswered questions in the original article and no the have pulled the article saying the "they" have recanted on their original statements.

On another note from the Oather Keepers web page concerning the door to door questionaire. They state "_we spoke with a friendly state preparedness officer _". WHo is this preparedness officer? If they spoke to this state representative, Where is the list of 22 questions being asked? They do not mention that this is a voluntary program. They make it sound like someone will come to your door and FORCE you to take this survey.

Oath Keepers has very little credability with me until they can begin posting factual information instead of stirring up the sh!t and scaring folks. We have enough real concerns these days.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*This is a link to the LDS Church Official News*

Church Dispels Rumors Regarding Tennessee Canning Facility - LDS Newsroom Blog

Church Dispels Rumors Regarding Tennessee Canning Facility

12 December 2011 - POSTED by Lyman Kirkland

The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints has received a number of inquiries about an alleged visit by federal officials to a Church canning facility in Tennessee seeking information about those who use the facility. The Church has investigated these claims and there is no basis for the rumors.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

weedygarden said:


> Church Dispels Rumors Regarding Tennessee Canning Facility - LDS Newsroom Blog
> 
> Church Dispels Rumors Regarding Tennessee Canning Facility
> 
> ...


Well, BAM... there it is. :congrat:

The only thing that I can think of that may lead to rumors of this sort, is that the BATFE tracks moonshiners by bulk purchases of sugar, corn, yeast, etcetera. Not going to argue the virtues of moonshine, but it is a fact that a lot of the things used to make moonshine on an industrial scale are also the sorts of things that preppers store up.


----------

